# Burnt Pistils Pics - Will Blueberry Live?



## GodofGraphics (Oct 11, 2009)

HELP ME!

STRAIN:  Blueberry
AGE:  3rd week in flower, 3 months in veg
MEDIUM:  Ocean/Happyfrog by Foxfarm
NUTES:  GH Flora at half strength once nutes are used up in soil
LIGHT:  Dual 400 HPS
DIST FROM LIGHT:  16"
AIR MOVEMENT AND EXHAUST:  Lots of it!
TEMP: 68-70
CO2: no

I had mites, used a neem oil mix, plants loved it. Mites died.
(no significant damage to plant from mites.. caught real early)
Applied neem mix under lights... no problems at all.
Applied second dose 4 days later... applied in the shade, waited for plant to dry, placed back under lights.  4 hours later plant is drooping and fan leaves are burnt crisp, pistils are brown, bud leaves are burnt, buds look OK but pistils are cooked.  

Added water and nutes, put back in dark for 12 hours.

Will it live?  Will it die?  Any advise to help it along?
I heard that once the pistils burn, it's toast?
Do the pistils grow back?

Help!, Thanks.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 11, 2009)

are all the bud sites affected ?


----------



## 420benny (Oct 11, 2009)

"Will it live? Will it die? Any advise to help it along?
I heard that once the pistils burn, it's toast?
Do the pistils grow back?"

From what I see, it will be fine. That doesn't look as bad as it sounded. A better pic of more of the plant would help. Relax.


----------



## GodofGraphics (Oct 11, 2009)

Yes, amazingly all buds are affected... even the tiny ones under the fan leaves.  The whole plant looks great... with a jewelers loop (25x mag) it
appears that some, just a few hairs might be OK on the lower half of the pistil... 

Like I said, I heard buds die when this happens and they stop growing?
Urban legend or possible?

Damn, it was looking so good.
New MMJ patient... had one successful grow... then have lost 3 mature plants to a variety of ailments. (was purely hydro, now purely soil)

Any predictions on what might happen to this blueberry?


----------



## Locked (Oct 11, 2009)

Those are some super small pics...hard to tell what is actually going on there...with all the time you hve invested I wld grow it out and see if it rebounds....


----------



## GodofGraphics (Oct 11, 2009)

Try these... sorry.


----------



## GodofGraphics (Dec 13, 2009)

Well, it's been a long time since I fried my Blueberry by spraying it with Azatrol without rinsing, then putting it under the lights while still wet (duh!)  Beginners learning curve.

Dispite the damage I did, I left the plant under the lights, treated it like it was the only plant I had in flowering... because it was. New pistils finally grew after 4 weeks of hybernation.  It kept growing.  From a very small, 6 top plant I harvested 2 ounces of awesome, delicious narcotic-couch-lock heaven.

The plant ended up being in flower for 12 weeks.

So, I was lucky considering what it went through.
Only found 4 hermie seeds... I got real lucky.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2009)

It's a weed! Consider it like a yard weed. Watch the comments come in after this. These guys/gals hate when I call it that but its true. When driving I flick my seeds all over my truck. I left my window down and it rained in my back. Well about 1 and half weeks later my wife is cleaning my truck brings me one of my floormats and there is a baby plant growing.


----------

